# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Niemowle Magnez - czy można gotować herbaty na wodzie bogatek w magnez

## herald696

Witam chciał bym zapytać czy można ugotować dziecku herbatkę na wodzie mineralnej bogatej w magnez lub inny pierwiastek jak na przykład muszynianka. Ogólnie na czym powinno przygotowywać się dziecku posiłki. Woda w kranie w moim mieście pozostawia wiele do życzenia i zastanawiam się co zalecili by specjaliści ?

----------

